# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς-Κύθηρα-Αντικύθηρα-Κρήτη (Piraeus-Kythera-Antikythera-Crete route)

## karavofanatikos

Αποφάσισα να ανοίξω το νέο αυτό θέμα, καθώς παρατήρησα ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχε. 
Κάνω την αρχή λοιπόν, μ' ένα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο-αφιέρωμα στα πλοία που πέρασαν απ' τη γραμμή των Κυθήρων. Περιλαμβάνει ιστορικά ντοκουμένα και φωτογραφίες τα οποία αφηγείται ο γνωστός πράκτορας του Τσιρίγου, κ.Μιχαλάκης.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ARBPzaabYU

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν όλοι αυτοί που θέλουν να καταργήσουν με μιας μία γραμμή πάρα πολλών δεκαετιών!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αισθητα αυξημενες οι αφιξεις στα Κυθηρα το διμηνο Ιουνιου-Ιουλιου.

Ευχαριστο νεο, ελπιζω να δουλευουν και τα δυο βαπορια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φετος στα τελη Οκτωβριου τελειωνει η μακροχρονια συμβαση (7.5+ χρονια) του Κορναρου.

Εγινε προκηρυξη μειοδοτικου διαγωνισμου με σχεδον ιδια δρομολογια και λιγο πιο χαμηλα μισθωματα. 

*Η διαρκεια της συμβασης θα ειναι 12μηνη και οχι μακροχρονια.* 

Η μονη ουσιαστικη αλλαγη ειναι οτι το εποχιακο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Κυθηρα-Καλαματα θα πραγματοποιειται πλεον για 4 μηνες, απο την αρχη του Ιουνιου μεχρι το τελος του Σεπτεμβριου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο καλες πηγες των Κυθηρων εμαθα οτι ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο πως στο διαγωνισμο θα δηλωσει συμμετοχη και το Μυρτιδιωτισσα, δεν θα ειναι μονο ο Κορναρος...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έληξε το περιθώριο προσφορών της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής Κυθήρων-Αντικυθήρων*

*Σύμφωνα με τελευταίες πληροφορίες έληξε στις 15:30 σήμερα το χρονικό περιθώριο προσφορών για την ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή Πειραιάς-Κύθηρα-Αντικύθηρα-Καστέλι-Γύθειο.*

*Εκτός της μοναδικής προσφοράς η οποία υπήρχε εκ μέρους της εταιρείας ΑΥΛΑΙΜΩΝ των κ.κ. Τουρλουμούση-Τσαϊλά, ουδείς έτερος έδειξε ενδιαφέρον για την διεκδίκηση της γραμμής.*






Εκ των γεγονότων λοιπόν προκύπτει ότι το πολύμηνο παζλ της αναμονής συμπληρώθηκε και το φρεσκοεπισκευασμένο ΙΟΝΙΣ θα εξυπηρετήσει από εδώ και πέρα την μακροχρόνια ορφανή  δρομολογιακή γραμμή.


Επειδή είναι εύλογο ότι θα αρχίσει πάλι  μια σειρά ερωτημάτων καλό είναι να γνωρίζει το επιβατικό κοινό ότι πάντα χρειάζεται ένα μικρό διάστημα για απόλυτη τακτοποίηση των γραφειοκρατικών διαδικασιών-πιστοποιητικών-κ.λ.π. Καθώς επίσης και την αναγγελία των δρομολογίων για το επόμενο διάστημα.


Ελπίζουμε οι μέχρι σήμερα απόλυτα συνεπείς πλοιοκτήτες να μεριμνήσουν άρδην για την εκκίνηση των δρομολογίων αλλά και για την πλήρη ψηφιοποίηση τους έτσι ώστε πλέον να είναι εφικτή η διαδικτυακή λειτουργία και κρατήσεις για όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας.


Καλά Ταξίδια ΙΟΝΙΣ
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## panthiras1

> Από basi - φάκελος ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ #2311: Εγώ μιλάω σαν επιβάτης και μόνο . 
> Ξέρω ότι για να πάει κάποιος στο Ανατολικό Αιγαίο θέλει σαν οικογένεια 400-500 € . 
> 
> Για πολλά νησιά κοντινότερη στεριά είναι το Λαύριο , για άλλα η Κύμη , για άλλο το Γύθειο . Για την Δωδεκάνησο ο Πειραιάς παραμένει ο βασικός λιμένας . 
> 
> Για τις μεταφορικές σημασία έχουν οι άνετοι δρόμοι , οι λιγότεροι δρόμοι και όχι το νυκτερινό ταξίδι . Αρα τα Ρο - Ρο είναι λύση . 
> 
> Το να κινδυνεύσουν όμως 1000 άνθρωποι ,που μπορεί να ήταν και 2500 για ένα ψυγείο είναι τραγικό . Γιατί ας θυμηθούμε τι έγινε επειδή η θάλασσα ήταν ταραγμένη η κρύα στα ναυάγια των περασμένων χρόνων .
> 
> ...


Και εδώ μπαίνει ένα ερώτημα. Γιατί δεν αναπτύσσεται η απ' ευθείας γραμμή με ταχύπλοα από Καλαμάτα ή Γύθειο για Κίσσαμο; Μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα ένα ταξίδι 2 ή 3 ωρών έναντι 8 ή 9 που είναι σήμερα από Πειραιά. Φτιάξανε και τους δρόμους από Αθήνα για νότια Πελοπόννησο.

----------


## panthiras1

Συμπληρώνω: ή από Νεάπολη

----------


## lissos

Ο δρόμος από Σκάλα για Νεάπολη είναι κόλαση και γεμάτος στροφές.
Το Γύθειο με τη νέα ΕΟ, είναι δίπλα.

----------


## frangie

Κισσαμος γυθειο 82 ευρω +καυσιμα +διοδεια  περιπου 130 ευρω για ιχ.Πειραιας χανια 40 ευρω για ιχ φανταζομαι αναλογη ειναι και η διαφορα στα φορτηγα ποιος θα το κανει?δειαρκεια ταξιδιου μεσω πελοπονισου περιπου τις 10 ωρες οταν το δρομολογιο των χανιων βγαινει σε 6,5 ωρες τα φορτηγα που ερχονται πρωινες ωρες να ξεφορτωσουν λαχαναγορα πρεπει να ξεκινησουν στις 1 τη νυχτα απο γυθειο τους υπολοιπους επιβατες χωρις αυτοκινητα τι θα τους κανουν μεσα στα μαυρα μεσανυχτα?

----------


## basi

Αυτά είναι δρομολόγια μόνο για επιβάτες που θα γλυτώσουν το κόστος της καμπίνας . Οι νταλίκες δεν έχουν καμπίνα και μια χαρά θα τις πηγαίνουν τα ρο-ρο . 

Αλλά ο επιβάτης που φτάνει 5 το πρωί μισο-άυπνος γιατί αρχίζουν και φωνάζουν κάτι τύποι ,φτάσαμε από τις 4.30 και θα πρέπει να περιμένει μέχρι τις 1-2 το μεσημέρι για να μπεί στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου έχει θέμα

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Αυτά είναι δρομολόγια μόνο για επιβάτες που θα γλυτώσουν το κόστος της καμπίνας .


Σε ποια δρομολόγια αναφέρεστε;
 


> Οι νταλίκες δεν έχουν καμπίνα και μια χαρά θα τις πηγαίνουν τα ρο-ρο .


Υποθέτω εννοείτε ότι δεν πληρώνουν ξεχωριστά για την καμπίνα, αλλά οι οδηγοί έχουν καμπίνα.



> Αλλά ο επιβάτης που φτάνει 5 το πρωί μισο-άυπνος γιατί αρχίζουν και φωνάζουν κάτι τύποι ,φτάσαμε από τις 4.30 και θα πρέπει να περιμένει μέχρι τις 1-2 το μεσημέρι για να μπεί στο δωμάτιο του ξενοδοχείου έχει θέμα


Αυτό είναι πράγματι εξαιρετικά ενοχλητικό.

Αν το δρομολόγιο Σούδα - Πειραιάς αντικατασταθεί με το Κίσσαμος Γύθειο δύο τινά θα συμβούν (κατά την γνώμη μου φυσικά): Οι επιβάτες χωρίς αυτοκίνητο θα χρησιμοποιούν το αεροπλάνο, ενώ οι επιβάτες με ΙΧ θα ταξιδεύουν μέσω Ηρακλείου.
Η κατάργηση των απ' ευθείας δρομολογίων ίσως προκύψει αν οι επιβάτες μειωθούν δραστικά λόγω μειώσεως των τιμών στα αεροπλάνα και τα ενοικιαζόμενα αυτοκίνητα. Τα πλοία θα περιοριστούν στην μεταφορά φορτίων.

----------


## thanos75

Συγγνώμη γιατί κάπου έχω μπλεχτεί...τί καθόμαστε και συζητάμε: να αντικατασταθεί όλο το Πειραιάς-Χανιά από ένα ενδεχόμενο Γύθειο-Χανιά? Αν είναι  δυνατόν....Εδώ και χρόνια τα δρομολόγια προς Χανιά μπορούνε ανετότατα να βγούνε σε εξήμισι ώρες από Πειραιά και συζητάμε για ταλαιπωρίες και συνδυασμό οδικών και ακτοπλοικών ταξίδιών με ημερόπλοια και δεν ξέρω εγώ τί άλλο.  Το μόνο που ίσως θα μπορούσε να βολέψει από νότια Πελοπόννησό (είτε Γύθειο, είτε Καλαμάτα) είναι το να γίνεται από εκεί η άγονη των Κυθήρων-Κισσάμου.  Αυτό ναι θα μπορούσε να είχε μια κάποια βιωσιμότητα (όπως περίπου γίνεται και στις Σποράδες).  Με τα υπάρχοντα όμως δεδομένα είναι παντελώς αδύνατο και μη βιώσιμο να μεταφερθεί όλη η επιβατική και εμπορευματική κίνηση της δυτικής Κρήτης στη νότια Πελοπόννησο.  Εάν φυσικά υπονοείτε κάτι τέτοιο στα προηγούμενα posts...

----------


## frangie

> Συγγνώμη γιατί κάπου έχω μπλεχτεί...τί καθόμαστε και συζητάμε: να αντικατασταθεί όλο το Πειραιάς-Χανιά από ένα ενδεχόμενο Γύθειο-Χανιά? Αν είναι  δυνατόν....Εδώ και χρόνια τα δρομολόγια προς Χανιά μπορούνε ανετότατα να βγούνε σε εξήμισι ώρες από Πειραιά και συζητάμε για ταλαιπωρίες και συνδυασμό οδικών και ακτοπλοικών ταξίδιών με ημερόπλοια και δεν ξέρω εγώ τί άλλο.  Το μόνο που ίσως θα μπορούσε να βολέψει από νότια Πελοπόννησό (είτε Γύθειο, είτε Καλαμάτα) είναι το να γίνεται από εκεί η άγονη των Κυθήρων-Κισσάμου.  Αυτό ναι θα μπορούσε να είχε μια κάποια βιωσιμότητα (όπως περίπου γίνεται και στις Σποράδες).  Με τα υπάρχοντα όμως δεδομένα είναι παντελώς αδύνατο και μη βιώσιμο να μεταφερθεί όλη η επιβατική και εμπορευματική κίνηση της δυτικής Κρήτης στη νότια Πελοπόννησο.  Εάν φυσικά υπονοείτε κάτι τέτοιο στα προηγούμενα posts...


Κι εγω κατι τετοιο καταλαβα και το θεωρω αδιανοητο την υποβαθμιση της μιας γραμης και την αναβαθμιση της αλλης που τυχανει να ειναι και ποιο δαπανηρη και ποιο κουραστικη για τον ταξιδιωτη.Τωρα αν πρεπει να βγουν καποια φορτια απο τα επιβατιγα πλοια ας βαλουν καθαρα ro/ro μονο για καποιες κατηγοριες φορτιων κατι σαν το αγια γαληνη που ειχε παλαιοτερα η κρητη

----------


## basi

Αρχικά λέμε ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τις μεταφορικές , γιατί δεν μπορούμε πάντα να βασιζόμαστε στην ναυτοσύνη των πληρωμάτων , στην τύχη και στον καλό καιρό .

Μετά μιλάμε για εναλλακτικές για επιβάτες που ΔΕΝ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ στην Κρήτη. 
Το να φτάνεις στις 5 το πρωί με μικρά παιδιά άυπνα πρακτικά , δεν είναι ό,τι βολικότερο .
Το να φύγεις από την Αθήνα στις 7 το πρωί και να είσαι στο Γύθειο στις 9.30-10.00 και να πάρεις το ημερόπλοιο στις 10.30 και να είσαι νωρίς το απόγευμα στην Κρήτη έχει μια λογική 

Βέβαια τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια από τον Πειραιά μια χαρά εξυπηρετούν , αλλά δεν είναι ούτε τόσα πολλά πια , ούτε τόσο γρήγορα . 
Μιλάμε πάντα για εναλλακτικές .

----------


## frangie

Λογω εντοποιοτητας εμαι γνωστης της γραμμης μια τετοια συνδεση μονο για κανενα μηνα το καλοκαιρι ισως μπορουσε να σταθει.εχει γινει και παλαιοτερα μια προσπαθεια με το ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ για 1 καλοκαιρι, μπηκε μεσα ως τη γεφηρα το πλοιο και πριν να τελειωσει ο αυγουστος ειχε κοπει

----------


## basi

Εντάξει νέα γραμμή και τόσο ανταγωνιστική θέλει και κάποιο πιασάρικο πλοίο...

----------


## ancd

> Και από αρχές Μαρτίου, το όμορφο Ιονίς στη γραμμή Λαυρίου-Κέας-Κύθνου (μια που η εταιρία έχασε τη γραμμή των Κυθήρων).  Ιδανικότατο πλοίο νομίζω για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή


Δεν νομίζω ότι την έχασε την γραμμή τον Κυθήρων, μιας και από το περυσινό Σ.Α.Σ. ειχε κάνει αίτηση για την μεταδρομολογη του στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.

----------


## threshtox

Ξέρει κάποιος τι θα γίνει με τη γραμμή των Κυθήρων από αρχές Μαρτίου;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως και να εχει ειναι  ενα καλο πλοιο σε μια δυνατη γραμμη .Οι Τσιρηγοτες που το εχασαν ας πρωσεχαν .............


Mα δεν είναι ότι δεν πρόσεχαν οι Τσιριγότες.Ο Ηλιόπουλος πήρε την γραμμή κ θα τους αφήσει ντάλα καλοκαίρι γιά να τρέχει στις Αζορες.

----------


## threshtox

> Mα δεν είναι ότι δεν πρόσεχαν οι Τσιριγότες.Ο Ηλιόπουλος πήρε την γραμμή κ θα τους αφήσει ντάλα καλοκαίρι γιά να τρέχει στις Αζορες.



...αποκλείεται... :Tongue:

----------


## Ellinis

> Mα δεν είναι ότι δεν πρόσεχαν οι  Τσιριγότες.Ο Ηλιόπουλος πήρε την γραμμή κ θα τους αφήσει ντάλα καλοκαίρι  γιά να τρέχει στις Αζορες.


Θα τους πετάξει το πάλαι ποτέ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στη γραμμή ως αντικαταστάτη του ΑΚΟΥΑ... Έτσι θα δώσει την ευκαιρία  στους Τσιριγώτες να ζήσουν καταστάσεις _deja vu_

----------

